# Paranormal activity



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm about to watch it. Hope it is scary as everyone says it is.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

nevah heard of it, dog


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i heard it was scary as crap, let us know what you think after watching it


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Dumb movie not scary at all but Micah was funny


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Fake.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I heard "Paranormal Activity" was one of those stupid movies like "The Blair Witch Project" cost thousands to make but it's racking in millions at the movie theaters.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

the fourth kind looks scary as chit


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah! we saw the trailer for that during Heroes! Its got milla jovovich!


----------

